# Nissan of Santa Rosa Extended warranty experience?



## xyz100 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Did anyone purchase online an extended warranty from Nissan of Santa Rosa? What is the experience?

My experience so far is not very good. I purchased it online more than two weeks back and still waiting for the paperwork to arrive that I need to sign. Since I placed my order they do not answer the phone and emails.

Thanks


----------



## xyz100 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, filed a dispute with credit card. Will see how it goes. Nissan of Santa Rosa is apparently running scams with extended warranties.


----------

